# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  La Quedada de Madrid

## Ella

Bueno, fue...ufff, alucinante...jeje, y muy divertida. Espero que haya otra pronto.
Aqui os dejo las fotos: http://club.telepolis.com/sique/magi...giapotagia.htm

----------


## eidanyoson

SNIF SNIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

 No comments...

----------


## Ella

eidan..no es por nada, pero...jeje, poza hizo la rutina de star gazer (escalerita, avioncito, cohetito, y estrellita!)   :Lol:  como no fuiste?

----------


## eidanyoson

Dije que si era ese día solo podía por la mañana.  Es mi eterno problema con todo. Nunca tengo tiempo libre cuando lo necesito. ¿Hizo el star gazer? encima dame más envidia. Supongo que cuando vaya yo, ya no os podré sorprender con nada jeje. Así que seré una especie de gorrón mágico. Id preparados.

----------


## Ella

jajajaja...bueno, y busy nos hizo un juego de cartas que se ha inventado muy bueno   :Wink:  
tambien fuimos a la tienda de magia madrid, a las 8:20, tocamos el timbre (habia luz y parecia abierto), y en cuanto nos dimos cuenta, nos tiraron las rejas abajo..jajaja, fue muy gracioso, salimos corriendo!!   :Lol:  
bueno, no me digas que trabajas por la noche!, yo me fui casi a las 11...y ellos siguieron   :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

No te preocupes eidanyoson que no fuiste el único que no pudo ir.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Eso mismo....
También lo mismo de siempre..... si hay nivel... algunos vamos a hacer el ridículo   :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> Eso mismo....
> También lo mismo de siempre..... si hay nivel... algunos vamos a hacer el ridículo


jaja, pero si tu haces cartas y monedas!!, si te sirve de algo yo no hice nada...algo de gomas y bolas mientras esperabamos a poza...pero a mis amigos  :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Si en la próxima quedada puedo ir, os haré uno que me he inventado de esaparición de... ¡caniches!. LLevaré uno plegable que tengo y lo vais a flipar. Es totalmente impromptu. (espero que no se me olvide que el hueso hay que tirarlo lo mas lejos posible...)

----------


## Felipe

> Si en la próxima quedada puedo ir, os haré uno que me he inventado de esaparición de... ¡caniches!. LLevaré uno plegable que tengo y lo vais a flipar. Es totalmente impromptu. (espero que no se me olvide que el hueso hay que tirarlo lo mas lejos posible...)


A mí me gustan mucho los caniches, fritos con cebolla.

----------


## DaniOrama

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... que envidia!!!!!

Yo aquí en Berlin lo más que hago es quedar conmigo mismo en el metro para floriturear...

Oye, si alguno de vosotros está libre entre el 12 de Julio y el 4 de agosto decídmelo (de entre todos esos días no sé que días justo estaré por Madrid pero seguro que entre 7 o 10 días sí)


PS: QUE ENVIDIA QUE ENVIDIA QUE ENVIDIA!!!!

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Bueno, fue...ufff, alucinante...jeje, y muy divertida. Espero que haya otra pronto.
> Aqui os dejo las fotos: http://club.telepolis.com/sique/magi...giapotagia.htm



En la foto "quin va a ser?", cuando estas sacando la lengua  :roll:  como te mira el de la derecha que lleva camiseta negra    :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Dani, en serio, Cúidame esas hormonas que un día de estos me quedo sin ti... jeje.

----------


## Ella

JAJAJA; pues nada, ah, por cierto...he puesto 3 fotos mas...me las han pasado hoy, salimos todos en grupo   :Lol:  
este martes ire a magiaestudio a comprar conejitos...es que ha venido mi abuela y le quiero hacer cositas   :Wink:  
besitos!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Me alegro mucho que os hayais encontrado  :Smile1:   Y muchas gracias por las fotos , me hizo mucha ilusión poder veros las caras jeje

A ver si actualizais vuestros avatares con alguna de esas fotos :P

----------


## Felipe

> [En la foto "quin va a ser?", cuando estas sacando la lengua  :roll:  como te mira el de la derecha que lleva camiseta negra


Será que la conoce muy bien y la mira con buenos ojos.

----------


## Mecachis

> Me alegro mucho que os hayais encontrado   Y muchas gracias por las fotos , me hizo mucha ilusión poder veros las caras jeje
> 
> A ver si actualizais vuestros avatares con alguna de esas fotos :P


¡¡Mariano!!! Los avatares no se pueden actualizar. ¿Algún mago bueno que lo solucione?
Salu2

----------


## Ella

es verdad lo de los avatares..yo tampoco quiero...snif, snif..
hoy fui a magia estudio, y resulta que ni magia madrid ni estudio abren por las mañanas,joooooooo, yo que me iva a comprar el boo  :-(

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> es verdad lo de los avatares..yo tampoco quiero...snif, snif..
> hoy fui a magia estudio, y resulta que ni magia madrid ni estudio abren por las mañanas,joooooooo, yo que me iva a comprar el boo  :-(



el boo ¿?

BOBO?


 :shock:  :roll:

----------


## Ella

jajajaja...daniel, no te voy a dar el hopping por el bobo fotocopiado, no insistas... :evil:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> jajajaja...daniel, no te voy a dar el hopping por el bobo fotocopiado, no insistas... :evil:



No no, si ya me hice a la idea, no es por eso. Te lo pregunte porque segun me comentastes (no recuerdo si via mail o msn) ya te iban o te habian dado el bobo original.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Que fotos mas chulas!!!   :Smile1:

----------


## Ella

> No no, si ya me hice a la idea, no es por eso. Te lo pregunte porque segun me comentastes (no recuerdo si via mail o msn) ya te iban o te habian dado el bobo original.


ya..pero el chico no puede quedar porque trabaja mucho  :roll: (segun el), aparte no tiene internet y tarda siglos en ocntestar los mails..ains

----------

